# Transfer songs iPod to iMac?



## Chuck Wehner (Jan 30, 2005)

My girlfriends daughter just got a new iMac and can't figure out how to transfer her iPod songs to iTunes on her new Mac. She previously used her dads Mac to access songs for her iPod and it apparently died with no back up of iTunes songs so copying them to her new iMac is not an option. Is there a way that is not readily apparent to copy songs into iTunes from her iPod?


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jan 30, 2005)

do a google search for removing songs off your iPod.  the program iLinkPod is for mac and ephPod is for PC removal of Songs off your iPod


----------



## Mat (Jan 30, 2005)

You can use a program named PodWorks to transfer songs from your iPod to your Mac and then just drop them into iTunes and you're done.

It's about US$10.  It's worth it if you need to do a lot of transfering of songs between multiple computers.


----------



## cfleck (Jan 30, 2005)

i dont know if it works, but my friend told me you can just use cp from the terminal.


----------



## applewhore (Jan 31, 2005)

iPodRip is one of the sophisticated apps designed to help you copy tracks from your iPod to your HD.

For example, it can recover all song formats supported by the iPod and it can back up playlists.

It also allows you to use your iPod connnected to more than one computer!

http://www.thelittleappfactory.com

Hope this helps...


----------



## Randman (Jan 31, 2005)

Be careful with some apps. I tried iPodrip when I got my iPod photo and wanted to add the music back to the hard drive. It messed up the ID tags, erased the album art, edited songs, messed up names, artists, etc. I think the latest version of iTunes is set to block a lot of it as I had used iPodrip before (as backup, nothing dodgy). Finally, it caused more problems than it solved.


----------



## pigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

cfleck said:
			
		

> i dont know if it works, but my friend told me you can just use cp from the terminal.



Yep, it does, did it for someone at work. You have to use Terminal because the files are hidden in Finder.

In Terminal, it goes something like this:

cd /Volumes/<name of ipod> Change to ipod folder
cp -R <music folder> ~/<target folder> copy music

-R = copy all files & sub folders in the parent folder
~/ is the users home directory.

Then open iTunes and drag all the copied folders from the finder to iTunes.

Geez that all sounds really messy, better off with some freeware to do it, if you can find some.


----------



## Chuck Wehner (Feb 10, 2005)

I found iLinkPod with Google, it worked great. Thanks for the info.


----------

